# بالمقطم استلم فورا شقة 95 متر بمقدم 76500 ج و بتسهيلات 60 شهر بدون فوائد أو رسوم



## شركة نور سيتى (21 يناير 2013)

* تتشرف شركة نور سيتى للتطوير العقاري و التنمية الزراعية أحد كبري شركات الاستثمار العقاري و أن تقدم لعملائها أحدث مشروعاتها في مجال التنمية و الاستثمار العقاري .
بالمقطم استلم فورا شقة 95 متر بمقدم 76500 ج و بتسهيلات 60 شهر بدون فوائد أو رسوم تعاقد و استلام موجودة بالحي الثالث الهضبة الوسطى أمام نادي ايزي سبورت مساحات مختلفة من 95 حتى 180 متر عرض الشارع الأمامى 18 متر و الجانبي 12 متر و اجهات بحرية – دش مركزي – وصلات انترنت – انتركم ––مصاعد انترنت – واجهات رخام
ولمزيد من الاستفسار ولمتابعة عروض بشاير :
التفاصيل : اضغط هنا
موقع الشركة :اضغط هنا
للاتصال : 01020202257 - 01020202259 -22607870
العنوان :46 ش الطيران - أمام مستشفى التأمين الصحى - مدينة نصر – القاهرة

البريد الإلكترونى : [email protected]
صفحتنا على الفيس بوك : اضغط هنا
يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على الرابط : إضغط هنا
*


----------

